# THIN STOOLS?.............I have found the answer!



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

I made a post about thin stools before. I got some helpful replies but I also got some replies basically saying "oh no, not this subject again!" and "that thin flat stools are perfectly 'normal' when you have IBS". Well, I have always felt that there must be a reason for thin and flatish stools and at last I have found the answer. Last Wednesday I had a Dynamic Defecating Proctograph test. This showed that I have a Rectal Intussusception which essentially means that part of my rectum is prolapsing which causes a narrowing of the colon and hence the stools come out thin and flatish. I am going to see the surgeon soon as it seems I may need an operation to try and fix it although at this stage I don't know if it can be fixed or even improved but I will post again with an update.I should say that the doctor who carried out the test asked me my symptoms before the test and when I told him he immediately said that it sounded like a prolapse. I do feel very angry that it has taken me 5 gastroenterologists before one of them suggested this test. It just goes to show that if your doctor isn't helping you then you should find one that will. One supposedly emminent doctor told me that the feeling of something stuck in the rectum is quite common and that it was because of visceral hypersensitivity and he sent me away telling me that I would just have to live with it.............................he will certainly be hearing from me again. I had not heard of this test before which is also a bit frustrating becuase if I had known it had existed I would have made sure that I had it done months ago. In addition to making stools thin and flatish a prolapse is also likely to cause incomplete evacuation and constipation. In addition, the more you strain the narrower the colon gets because it is folding in on itself like a telescope. I can tell you that during the test the doctor is able to give you the urge to go. I am so glad he did because the amount of waste that came out of me was amazing and consequently I have felt better since the test than I have done in the last 10 months. The test is completely painless.I also had other tests done on my bowel and a gastric emptying test which were all normal. However, I would strongly suggest that if you are suffering then these tests are just as important as a colonoscopy.I would say to anyone who is suffering from bowel problems and has incomplete evacuation and/or thin flatish stools then they should get these tests done. Anyone else who is having other bowel problems should have the other bowel tests that I had done. In addition, the gastric emptying test also seems essential, especially for those people who are helped when they take digestive enzymes.Overall, I would strongly reiterate that if your doctor isn't helping then do some research and find the best doctor and best hospital that you can get to.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

So glad to hear you found out what the basis of your suffering is and that there is a surgery that can help.What causes a prolapsing rectum? Is this something you can see with a CT?None of my doctors ever mentioned such tests and I've been to many!


----------



## ZPE (Mar 3, 2009)

On the last topic, you asked if anyone had their stools come back as normal. Well (hopefully) I don't have a prolapse as I'm on antidepressants now and they seem to swing me across to the IBS-D end. Well I hope all goes well for you, thanks for letting us know. Always better to know a few more options to discuss with the stumped GPs.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Lookin'foralife - I don't know what causes a prolapsed colon. I did a search on the internet and it seems that there a few theories but there doesn't seem to be a definitive answer. I believe there are several types of prolapse.I do not know if sugery will help me. It may be that there is no way to improve it, I will post again when I see the surgeon.I am fairly certain that a prolapse cannot be seen with a CT scan. You need dynamic defecating proctography which essentially is a special X ray machine that films you having a bowel movment as I believe a prolapse is prominent on straining whilst having a bowel movement. As I said, there were other tests that I had done to check the functioning of the bowel, all of which are useful.ZPE - Thanks for your comments. I don't know if it is possible to have D with a prolapse because I am not a doctor but I would have thought so as D would be easier to pass. Also, I understand that SSRI antidepressants can cause D whereas tricyclic antidepressants have a tendency to create firmer stools. I don't know if this helps.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Idkwia- I admire your determination and bravery (those GI tests seriously scare me...)Just imagine, if you had listened to previous doctors you might be on antidepressants instead of treating the REAL cause.I do hope you contact those other doctors and give them a piece of your mind!Could you give a run down of the symptoms you experience besides the thin stools and constipation? For instance, do you have sharp pain, headaches, food sensitivities, brain fog, headaches, anxiety or irritability?


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Lookin said:


> Idkwia- I admire your determination and bravery (those GI tests seriously scare me...)Just imagine, if you had listened to previous doctors you might be on antidepressants instead of treating the REAL cause.I do hope you contact those other doctors and give them a piece of your mind!Could you give a run down of the symptoms you experience besides the thin stools and constipation? For instance, do you have sharp pain, headaches, food sensitivities, brain fog, headaches, anxiety or irritability?


Lookin'foralife - No, I am not brave at all! But I do want to find a solution to my problems. The bowel tests really are nothing at all to worry about. Not in the slightest bit painful. Nowhere near as invasive as a colonoscopy or a gastroscopy. If there is a chance they could lead to making you better then they are certainly worth serious consideration.My symptoms: I often get a feeling as though something is stuck in my rectum, I saw someone else describe that it feels like you are sitting on an orange. It feels like I need to go to the toilet and it stays like this for hours on end. I also get a distinct feeling of incomplete evacuation. In addition I get nausea of varying dergrees of severity as well as stomach discomfort/pain. I feel unwell all of the time, the only thing that changes is the severity. I do have BM's everyday, but various amounts of movements. My stools are formed but they are thin (a little bit bigger than the diameter of my middle finger) and flatish. I do not get any other symptoms other than those associated with my digestive system. I should say that I am fairly sure that I am backed up due to the prolapse. I would think that being backed up will make one feel unwell.Any more questions, please ask.


----------



## tatyana (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi my name is Tatyana


----------



## tatyana (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi my name is Tatyana I been suffering with rectal prolopse for already 5 years and everytime I would go to doctors they will do nothing for me just sending me from one doctor to another without any results I was wondering what symptoms you had with rectal prolopse ? Please help !!! God bless you !!!


----------



## Indalecio Barajas (Jun 8, 2015)

yes thanks for yuor coments i i have i ready 2 colonoscopy test in 10 years nothing comeout ,but i have the same problems ,small and thin flat sools, do i still need other test tyuo


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Indalecio, yes you do need a defecating proctogram to detect an internal prolapse.


----------



## tatyana (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you so much for advise I have diffrent symptoms with , I have headache every day with bloading , and feel unwell every time I go to doctors they would not doing anything for me just send me one doctor to another and no results it's awful i'am suffering already 5 years feel unhappy about my health please tell me what symptoms Of rectal prolopse ? thank you !!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2015)

@idkwia

What is your age? Sex?


----------



## tatyana (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi my name is Tatyana I turned 31 years old i'am i'am from America I been having this problem for 5 years and not one doctor can help me and diagnose me I wish there was one person who can help me !!! Thank you


----------

